# has anyone flown over seas?



## bholloway (Feb 28, 2012)

husband is air force, and we will be moving to Germany in about a year. very excited about it! and super excited to meet my little hedgehogs distant cousins the european hedgehog! but my only concern is how planes do with hedgehogs? will i be able to bring my girl with me on board? or will she have to fly in the cargo area? i know she will have to get a full heath screen and stuff but everywhere i have looked on the different flights say ferrets, rabbits, cats, and dogs allowed. i plan on volunteering at the hedgehog rescue while we r stationed there and hopefully help out with some needing a warm home during the winter, but would HATE if we wasn't able to bring our own little girl!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I know there are more regulations for going abroad, and most likely some sort of quarantine period. You'll have to look up the information for the country you're going to. As for being able to take a hedgehog in the cabin, it depends on the airline. Some have policies of only allowing cats and dogs in cargo, and some aren't as strict. You definitely want to look up the policies for individual airlines before you book those flights. For instance, I know American Airlines won't allow anything but cats/dogs. If I remember correctly, from having looked a month or so ago, I think Delta and Continental aren't as strict, but you'd have to double check that. Some will have a list of what they don't allow, which often will include rodents - though hedgehogs don't fall into that category, not everyone realizes that, so plan on having to explain the difference at some point, haha.

When you find an airline that's more lenient and will allow a hedgehog in the cabin, you just have to follow their protocol as if it were a small dog or cat. Airline-approved hard-sided carrier, have to store it at your feet, can't take the hedgehog out during the flight, etc. You'll probably also have to inform the airline prior to the flight that you'll be bringing a pet in the cabin, because they generally only allow a certain number on each flight. For most airlines you'll have to pay extra. I would definitely suggest figuring out which airline to use, contacting them to make sure, and also getting all the necessary customs information figured out well in advance.


----------

